# Zoladex and weight gain



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

I have had two injection of zoladex in the past few weeks to down regulate and also for endometriosis.  Does this injection make you put on weight or am I just eating too much?

Chris F


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You can find that you retain more fluid with this medication so that could explain any weight gain.

Ruth


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Chris

I can sympathise with this one hun, I had zoladex with both my cycles and have gained a stone and a half since starting the first treatment.  Crap eh!!!  Hope you are ok xx


----------

